# Crucial MX500  2TB vs Samsung 860 Evo 2TB



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Is it worth spending extra money on the samsung 860 2TB  evo over the crucial MX500   2TB ?










						Crucial MX500 2TB 3D NAND SATA 2.5-inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal SSD | CT2000MX500SSD1 | Crucial.com
					

Buy Crucial MX500 2TB 3D NAND SATA 2.5-inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal SSD CT2000MX500SSD1. FREE US Delivery, guaranteed 100% compatibility when ordering using our online tools.




					www.crucial.com
				













						SSD 860 EVO 2.5" SATA III 2TB Memory & Storage - MZ-76E2T0B/AM | Samsung US
					

Discover the latest features and innovations available in the SSD 860 EVO 2.5 inches SATA III 2TB. Find the perfect Memory & Storage for you!




					www.samsung.com
				




which  from  these 2 has  the best performance? speed and  etc?  in  gaming  and in another  workloads  tasks such  as programms

 Which one would you pick and why?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 12, 2019)

Sammy vevo

Both are great drives, performance wise the Sammy vevo wins


----------



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 12, 2019)

the  Crucial MX500 2TB  isnot  good  like samsung 860 evo 2TB? in the performance?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 12, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> the  Crucial MX500 2TB  isnot  good  like samsung 860 evo 2TB? in the performance?


It's fairly close, mere 10-20mb difference in performance,  however the Sammy edges out with its endurance rating of 1200Tb writes so if you want a drive that'll last you forever then buy the Sammy


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 12, 2019)

the samsung should be faster in synthetic benchmarks but in real world performance I doubt you would see a difference, get the cheaper of the two


----------



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 12, 2019)

how much endurance  the mx500 2TB has?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> how much endurance  the mx500 2TB has?



Endurance ratings are pretty worthless.  They'll both last long past the point you'll be replacing them.

The MX500 has a endurance rating of 700TBW, or ~384GB per day for 5 years straight.  You won't be writing 384GB per day to the drive, I bet.  Plus, tests have shown that SSDs almost always way outlive their rated endurance numbers.


----------



## The Egg (Sep 12, 2019)

860EVO 2TB is rated at 1200TBW
MX500 2TB is rated at 700TBW

Both have 5-year warranties, and both are solid drives.  Which is the better choice depends on the price difference in your area, and how important the extra endurance is to you.  I personally have an 860EVO 2TB and use it almost exclusively for games storage.  If I had it to do over, I'd probably save the extra money and get a QLC drive, as writes aren't very important for my use-case.


----------



## ARKIN2030 (Sep 12, 2019)

in  gaming  loading  performance  these 2 ssds  are in the same  levels?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 12, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> in  gaming  loading  performance  these 2 ssds  are in the same  levels?


As far as what you can tell outside of benchmarks, yes.  You will likely not notice a difference without measuring.


----------



## The Egg (Sep 12, 2019)

ARKIN2030 said:


> in  gaming  loading  performance  these 2 ssds  are in the same  levels?


Roughly the same, yes.  They're both SATA models, so they're going to be limited by the interface more than anything.  Without looking up benchmarks, the Samsung might be slightly faster, but not in any meaningful way.


----------



## phill (Sep 12, 2019)

If you grab the Evo you'll be able to have bragging rights and the highest numbers.  If you grab the Crucial, you'll have a 2Tb SSD (which lets be honest, is awesome anyways) and some spare change to buy a game possibly two to put on it   Benchmarks aren't really the be end and all to buying an SSD (personally thinking)  I'd just stick with a decent brand name such as Crucial, Samsung, Sandisk (Extreme models I'd say over the Ultra's...) but any of them are still going to be massively faster than a HD drive...


----------

